# Which vitamins help with SA?



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I dont wanna take any vitamin supplements, but i'm just wondering which vitamins actually help with SA. is it iron? magnesium? vitamin b6? omega 3?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Iron & magnesium are minerals, not vitamins.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

B vitamins and magnesium seem to be the most common. For thoes "oh **** i need relief now" moments, i suggest Kava Kava or a higher dosage of valerian root. Rhodiola Rosea is less common, but i always hear good things. For Omega 3 (fish oil), I have seen some people say it helps and other people say they feel no effect. It helps with general health too, so it couldnt hurt to try.


----------



## free2live (Apr 30, 2009)

Vitamin D, the sunshine vitamin, is supposedly helpful in keeping/putting you in a good mood. It is often (indirectly) recommended for people suffering from SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder). Exposure to UV light, or sunshine, causes our skin to produce vitamin D naturally. I, myself, have noticed a difference in mood when being in the presence of sunlight in contrast to staying in the dark/dimness or artificial light, and believe this is true. If you spend a lot of time indoors, I would recommend spending most of that time near a window where the sun is able to shine through. Definitely great for depression.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Iron & magnesium are minerals, not vitamins.


Oops.. but you get my point.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

wxolue said:


> B vitamins and magnesium seem to be the most common. For thoes "oh **** i need relief now" moments, i suggest Kava Kava or a higher dosage of valerian root. Rhodiola Rosea is less common, but i always hear good things. For Omega 3 (fish oil), I have seen some people say it helps and other people say they feel no effect. It helps with general health too, so it couldnt hurt to try.


what's kava kava and valerian root? are those herbs?

and although vitamin B and magnesium seem more common, does having a greater intake of them help at all?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

nightwalker said:


> what's kava kava and valerian root? are those herbs?
> 
> and although vitamin B and magnesium seem more common, does having a greater intake of them help at all?


Kava Kava is a herb used to make a drink that came from indigenous hawaii. Its a natural muscle relaxant, but it works wonders at calming you down and allowing you to relax.

Valerian root is a natural tranquilizer. Its used for Insomnia, but can also put you in a more mellow mood.

Rhodiola Rosea is a herb that increases your ability to take mental and physical stress. Your mood will be more manageable and less up and down. You can also do more intellectual and physical work.


----------



## Helen (May 16, 2009)

nightwalker said:


> I dont wanna take any vitamin supplements, but i'm just wondering which vitamins actually help with SA. is it iron? magnesium? vitamin b6? omega 3?


 HI, i found you are so interested in these products 
well ,come to our company to know more :boogie:clap


----------

